

Ask HN: Canadian Registrar? - NonEUCitizen

Can you recommend a canadian domain name registrar?  Thanks!
======
r7000
I have always been a fan of easydns. (I believe this site is registered with
them).

------
Jem
namecheap.com do .ca

------
hunterjrj
Reg.ca

------
juliend2
namespro.ca

